# New Art Deco Soda.



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2021)

Just got this one in the Mail Today. BLATZ Art Deco Soda. You might think this is a Prohibition Bottle but I'm pretty sure it's from the 1930's. You might think this is from Milwaukee but does not say Milwaukee anywhere on Bottle. Instead it sez Grand Rapids Michigan on the Bottom, which is good since I prefer Michigan Bottles. Leon.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 2, 2021)

Gotta love it when a bottle this old has a cap on it.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2021)

Unfortunately it's not a original cap. I'm looking for one though. LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Unfortunately it's not a original cap. I'm looking for one though. LEON.


That is a cool bottle! Was this from a local bottler or was it a regional brand?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2021)

It sez Val Blatz Brewing co. on the Bottle which was in Milwaukee but on the bottom it sez Grand Rapids Michigan. I know many big Breweries in the old days would have Distributors all over the Country & even other Bottlers that would bottle & sell there Products. I got Schlitz & Pabst from Michigan but not sure if or what connection Blatz had to Grand Rapids. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2021)

Here's a very rare large 1936 Brewery Magazine I have that shows all the different Blatz Products. Notice the Top row has this same Bottle in many different Flavors. LEON.


----------



## Donas12 (Apr 2, 2021)

Congrats those are great looking bottles. Strong embossed design.


----------



## RCO (Apr 3, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Here's a very rare large 1936 Brewery Magazine I have that shows all the different Blatz Products. Notice the Top row has this same Bottle in many different Flavors. LEON.View attachment 222662



that's one thing we forget now days is how many different flavours they had back then , some are still produced now but some lost to time and no longer available


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 3, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Unfortunately it's not a original cap. I'm looking for one though. LEON.


Yeah I know that. There would be staining inside from evaporation. They look quite good with a cap regardless of its originality. I would be scared to recap a bottle though. Especially one looking that good. It does cause scratching to do it without a automatic bottle capper machine.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 3, 2021)

RCO said:


> that's one thing we forget now days is how many different flavours they had back then , some are still produced now but some lost to time and no longer available


Dr Pepper is the oldest soda still available today, first served at the 1885 Louisiana Purchase Exposition,  One full year before Coca-Cola was introduced to the public. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Dr Pepper is the oldest soda still available today, first served at the 1885 Louisiana Purchase Exposition,  One full year before Coca-Cola was introduced to the public.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I think Vernor's & Hires may be older. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 4, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I think Vernor's & Hires may be older. LEON.


Check it out. Thanks. Oldest American soda still sold today.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## VernorsGuy (Apr 8, 2021)

Vernor’s 1866
White Rock 1871
Hires 1876
Moxie 1876 (as medicine) and 1884 (as carbonated pop)
Dr Pepper 1885
Coke 1886
Pepsi 1893
All still available.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 10, 2021)

VernorsGuy said:


> Vernor’s 1866
> White Rock 1871
> Hires 1876
> Moxie 1876 (as medicine) and 1884 (as carbonated pop)
> ...


I read this article. I don't know what to believe anymore.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						Soda: The Dubious History (And Great Flavor) of Vernors Ginger Ale
					

I've been a fan of Vernors Ginger Ale for a little over a year now since discovering the stuff at Motz's Burger in Detroit. It's popular around those parts, something like the official drink of Detroit, and with good reason. Golden in color and hyper-effervescent, it's only mildly sweet with a...




					drinks.seriouseats.com


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 10, 2021)

VernorsGuy Keith literally wrote the Book on Vernor's if I remember right. I've read before about others questioning that time but that's all speculation with no proof in my opinion. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 10, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> VernorsGuy Keith literally wrote the Book on Vernor's if I remember right. I've read before about others questioning that time but that's all speculation with no proof in my opinion. LEON.


No problem. There's tons of false information out there.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 10, 2021)

I wouldn't say that was false information, they never said any of it was fact but sounded more like a guess, opinion, speculation, a maybe maybe not?, you read all the info & believe what you wanta believe.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Dr Pepper is the oldest soda still available today, first served at the 1885 Louisiana Purchase Exposition,  One full year before Coca-Cola was introduced to the public.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I was going to say Schweppes as the oldest soda still around?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 13, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I was going to say Schweppes as the oldest soda still around?


Didn't they start in England. I'm talking USA born and bred soda.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 13, 2021)

Ya I guess I should stay on this side of the pond


----------



## VernorsGuy (Apr 13, 2021)

Whether or not Vernor’s actually began in 1866 is an age old question that is one of the longest-paged blogs on this site if you search Vernor’s 150th. The link below takes you to a short three minute You Tube video explaining it. Yes, a trademark application said Vernor’s entered commerce in 1880. He was a pharmacist beginning in 1865. The video shows the evidence he had a soda fountain in 1866. The evidence also shows he called his ginger ale “ginger ale”, not Vernor’s, in the early days. The trademark application was for the Vernor’s name, which they didn’t start using until 1880. Before that, it was just ginger ale at Jim Vernor’s pharmacy. He didn’t go into ginger ale making full time until 1896. The blog article about “dubious history” says he questions the age if it’s not the same formula. It’s not. Does Coke still have cocaine in it? They all changed formulas, unfortunately, from natural ingredients to chemicals. Sugar is a novelty item now. So, if changed formulas are the criteria, every pop began in the 1960’s.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 14, 2021)

This topic all started with a beautiful soda Hemihampton posted, but its a great topic.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2021)

robbybobby derailed us.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> robbybobby derailed us.



Classic Robby


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Classic Robby




LOL.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 6, 2021)

He means well.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

